# Stress in veg state determining sex?



## Maddmachinist (Jun 18, 2013)

Does stressing your plants during veg increase ur chances of getting a male or hermie?  Such stress cause from topping , fimming, and even LST? I only ask because I may only have one plant this year nd if there's any chance of upping the probablility of getting a female I may consider it. Is it usually aproxx 50-50 chance? b/c the very few plants I grew in my life were lucky enough to be female


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2013)

> Does stressing your plants during veg increase ur chances of getting a male or hermie?



Yes...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 20, 2013)

my experience is that the sex is determined from seed. the plants will show signs of female or male growth patterns. sometimes it will fool you, but if you are really worried about sex with only one plant you need to plant several from seed or grow from female clones.

only way to really fix the problem your having.


 topping, fimming, supercroppng etc will not matter if the genetics are solid.


----------



## Maddmachinist (Jun 21, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> the plants will show signs of female or male growth patterns. sometimes it will fool you



What are "USUAL" growth pattern signs?


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2014)

i have grown alot of plant s from seed 100+ in my experience male to female ratios are determined by the seed even tho stressing a female before sex can make it be a male but stress is minimal in a plant being a female or male


----------



## Warrior (Jul 26, 2014)

I watched this the other day....and am putting it too the test right now....I bet it is true and works! 
http://youtu.be/W8pjptNTff8

Always GRAB THE VOLCANO SEEDS!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorry Warrior, but there truly is no way to tell by looking at a seed whether it is female or male or hermie.  IMHO, this is just B S.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 27, 2014)

So since you say so....I should just accept that and go about my day....lol   Thanks for your input...and no need to be sorry...pal!  lol

Sometimes when you take the time to read the comments below the youtube video.....you learn a lot more from them, then the actual video....


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2014)

If this technique was true there would not be the need to make feminized/reversed seeds. And there is a whole lot of well known breeders making these type of seeds. 

I agree with THG, pure baloney.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2014)

No, of course you don't have to believe it because I said it, however, there is simply a whole lot of misinformation out there.  This is not a new theory--it has been around for years and I watched this or a similar video many years ago.  I paid attention to what the seeds looked like, but just didn't find these assessments to be accurate at all.  Some things are true and some things are not.  Like duck said, if this were true, the breeders would not be going through the time, trouble, and expense to make fem seeds.  Also, I have grown for many years.  I do not get hermies (except once in a while from freebie fem seeds).  I also can tell you that I have planted seeds that look just like the "hermie" seeds and not gotten hermies.  I have planted "male" seeds that were female. etc.  It would be wonderful if this were true and I would love for it to be true, but I have seen firsthand that it is not.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 6, 2014)

im with thg u cannot tell by looking at a seed what sex its going to be


----------



## 3rdiJedi (Aug 9, 2014)

Doesnt high temps early on produce more males or hermies?


----------



## 3rdiJedi (Aug 9, 2014)

Not in relation to seed but to seedling and later phases


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2014)

High heat can cause a female to hermi yes.


----------



## vostok (Aug 9, 2014)

Atom nailed it ...sex is defined at conception, ...but rough handling by the owner can herm things up, unless you have feminized seeds, always germ 4 or more plants and select the best post veg


----------

